# OT-Morrison backing up Brevin Knight



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

here

CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Adam Morrison will start his NBA career on the bench. 

Charlotte Bobcats coach Bernie Bickerstaff said Tuesday that veteran Brevin Knight will start at shooting guard ahead of Morrison, the No. 3 pick in the draft, in Wednesday's season opener against Indiana.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Brevin Knight?? They are taking this multi positional stuff too far.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Morrison off to a good start in his NBA debut.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, he had 5 pts, 1 reb and 1 assist in his first four minutes. Extrapolated to 40 minutes that's 50 points, 10 boards and 10 dimes (Larry Bird numbers) ;-). Of course that is also 20 fouls.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A nice buzzer beater to boot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

11 points on 4-7 shooting, 3 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 steal in only 3:37.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> 11 points on 4-7 shooting, 3 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 steal in only 3:37.


He is having a solid game, but the 11 points was in 11 minutes, not 3:37.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> 11 points on 4-7 shooting, 3 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 steal in only 3:37.


 Yahoo shows him playing 10 mins . . . but still nice first half line.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Meanwhile Telfair . . . not so good.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> 11 points on 4-7 shooting, 3 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 steal in only 3:37.


Expect him to replace Brevin very soon if his shooting percentage can stay above 40-45%. That's the main reason he's not starting.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> He is having a solid game, but the 11 points was in 11 minutes, not 3:37.


Watching the game at home, I knew it was wrong, I was just going by what NBA.com has.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Watching the game at home, I knew it was wrong, I was just going by what NBA.com has.


Haha, I noticed that too. 11 in 11, regardless of who you are, is still pretty good.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

dwight howard = next nba superstar.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Watching the game at home, I knew it was wrong, I was just going by what NBA.com has.


NBA.com has been off all preseason on minutes. I'm not sure what is going on there. espn.com seems to have the stats down.

Congrats on him having a good start. I like what the Blazers did, but I still would like to see Morrison have a good career. I'm more excited about the three rebounds than the 11 points. If he could find a way to reliably pull down six boards a game he would be much more valuable.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

AMMO is having the best rookie season debut so far...we'll see if that holds till the end of the evening.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

LameR said:


> Expect him to replace Brevin very soon if his shooting percentage can stay above 40-45%. That's the main reason he's not starting.



Don't sell Brevin short, he is a proven NBA player and still has game. I think Morrison not starting is more about Brevin than it is about Morrison.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Reep said:


> NBA.com has been off all preseason on minutes.



they only update minutes played at the end of each quarter, not during.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

still not sold on ammo being able to create off of the dribble.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

This may seem like a strange comparison, but based on his shot selection, streakyness, defense, and how he fits into the offensive flow of his team, Ammo kind of reminds me of a taller Juan Dixon.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Don't sell Brevin short, he is a proven NBA player and still has game. I think Morrison not starting is more about Brevin than it is about Morrison.


Exactly!

Adam Morrison:

14 pts on 5-13 shooting, 3 reb, 2 assists, 2 steals and 4 TOs

Brevin Knight:

14 pts on 5-11 shooting, 8 reb, 7 assists, 3 steals and 3 TOs

Compared to Morrison, Knight scored just as much, shot a higher percentage, grabbed 5 more rebounds, dished out 5 more assists, had one more steal and one fewer TO.

Until Morrison starts scoring/shooting a lot better, expect Knight to continue to start. Not only is he a more experienced player, but does things (rebound and pass) that Morrison doesn't. I expect Morrison to eventually find his shot, but until then Knight is clearly the better player and deserves to start.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

SLAM said:


> AMMO is having the best rookie season debut so far...we'll see if that holds till the end of the evening.


Not really. Thabo Sefolosha had a better debut last night (11 pts. on 4-4 from the field and 3-3 from the line in 11 minutes). I'll take that over Morrison's 14 pts. on 5-13 shooting in 31 minutes anytime. Sefolosha also hade a better game than Morrsion again tonight (13 pts. on 5-7 shooting in 21 minutes).

Rudy Gay is also having a good debut, but of course, you didn't know that at the time you made your post.

Bargnani, Tyrus Thomas and Sheldon Williams didn't do much, and Randy Foye didn't even get off the bench (is he hurt or is that a DNP - Coach's decision?).

BNM


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

brevin played great.. 

you know who else played great on bobcats? sean may  i love that guy. 

rudy gay is having the best debut this year


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Thabo Sefolosha had a better debut last night (11 pts. on 4-4 from the field and 3-3 from the line in 11 minutes).
> BNM


Yeah that's a nice line, but all of his minutes were garbage minutes with the Heat down by 30-40.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

abwowang said:


> rudy gay is having the best debut this year


He didn't shoot too well (8-21), but 21 pts, 8 reb and 4 blks is pretty nice for a rookie playing in his first game. Too bad the Grizz lost a heart breaker in triple OT.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

And, let's not forget our own Brandon ROY who's got 18 pts on 9-15 shooting (so far).

BNM


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Game #1 belongs to our soon-to-be ROY!


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

SLAM said:


> AMMO is having the best rookie season debut so far...we'll see if that holds till the end of the evening.


He lead the Bobcats in scoring the first game, they just did this to see how he would react, by the end of this week hes going to start


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

solid game for morrison.

he will start eventually this season, but im not surprised he comes off the bench for now.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

NeTs15VC said:


> He lead the Bobcats in scoring the first game, they just did this to see how he would react, by the end of this week hes going to start


No he didn't. Okafor had 19 pts. Morrison and Knight had 14 pts. apiece.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ryanjend22 said:


> solid game for morrison.


I guess it all depends on your definition of "solid". He wasn't awful, but 5-13 isn't exactly lighting it up.

Now... 10-16, that's *SOLID*.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

To me 5-13 isn't bad for a rookie in game 1 of the season. Not great, but decent enough. 

Who saw the game? To me, the big question for someone who goes 5-13 is how was his defense?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I guess it all depends on your definition of "solid". He wasn't awful, but 5-13 isn't exactly lighting it up.
> 
> Now... 10-16, that's *SOLID*.
> 
> BNM


for a rookie on opening night, i mean...

roy had a better performace overall, surely. :clap:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> I guess it all depends on your definition of "solid". He wasn't awful, but 5-13 isn't exactly lighting it up.
> 
> Now... 10-16, that's *SOLID*.
> 
> BNM


I think what morrison did was solid
What Roy did was freaking amazing for a rooks first game :banana: 

If Roy had played like Morrison did, most of us would have been saying that Roy showed promise and will continue to improve, but that he had a decent first showing. 

Morrison's stats look a lot worse in comparision to what Roy was able to do.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> If Roy had played like Morrison did, most of us would have been saying that Roy showed promise and will continue to improve, but that he had a decent first showing.


Like I said, it depends on how you define solid. To me, solid is a step above decent. Morrison was decent, but since his strong suit is supposed to be his shooting, I expect him to do better than 5-13 before I'm willing to upgrade his play to solid.

Just my opinion.

BNM


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Like I said, it depends on how you define solid. To me, solid is a step above decent. Morrison was decent, but since his strong suit is supposed to be his shooting, I expect him to do better than 5-13 before I'm willing to upgrade his play to solid.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> BNM


For me "solid" means an all-around good game. Roy did a great job guarding Ray Allen in the second half, which was a major factor in his performance that doesn't show up in the box score. He and Gay are definitely the ROY frontrunners, judging by just the first game that is.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Great game for Roy. Morrison's shots wil lstart falling at some point.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> For me "solid" means an all-around good game. Roy did a great job guarding Ray Allen in the second half, which was a major factor in his performance that doesn't show up in the box score. He and Gay are definitely the ROY frontrunners, judging by just the first game that is.


Besides being pretty talented, I think Roy's ROY quest benefits from him being in an excellent situation of a team who needs a starting quality 2. He's the oldest guy with the prerequisite size and game. He'll get to get 30+ minutes a night even if he struggles, and minutes equal stats. 

Last night Gay played more then Brandon, but he came off the bench and they went 3 OTs. He has more decent players at his size who will be competing with him for time. I think Rudy will probably do very well with his opprotunities but overall I doubt he'll get as many as Brandon.

STOMP


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, who had the most impact in making there team win. 8-21 from Gay just doesn't cut it in a 3 OT.

I think Roy had the best overall game and made the biggest impact to his team.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Great game for Roy. Morrison's shots wil lstart falling at some point.


agreed. but his rebounding and assists will not follow suit.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ryanjend22 said:


> agreed. but his rebounding and assists will not follow suit.


Sure they will. They'll start falling, too.

BNM


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Basically, Morrison sucks so far. He can't defend and he can't shoot for percentage.

A promising rookie debut came from Gay and Roy.

Morrison hasn't shown anything since summer league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thats a lot of ****-talk for just 1 NBA game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It is WAY too early to base ANYTHING on Morrison's first game. Seriously. Let's wait until AT LEAST the dust settles on the early part of the season, then we can make comparisons. Even then, I'm hesitant to jump on the "Morrison sucks" bandwagon. 

How many people here have even seen Morrison playing in a Charlotte uniform?


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

There's the exhibition season as well- where he shot 30 percent or something.

So, we have about 9 games to look at. You were excited about summer league, i'm equally unexcited about the last 9 games.

I stand by what I said, so far he sucks. Maybe he'll wake up tomorrow and be Michael Jordan... Maybe I'll wake up and be Antonio Banderas...

So far, based on summer league, exhibition and the start of the season- Roy looks very promising.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, and careers are made off the first 9 exhibition games and 1 regular season game. You're a tool.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know why Knight gets the kind of flack he does. He puts up great steal and assist numbers and rarely gets credity for what he does. Who cares if he shoots 40% and can't hit a 3... he's a playmaker.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison's second shot of his NBA career:

link


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like you'd be up for a bet, then. But, you're too emotional where your boy is concerned and I really don't want to pick a fight, so I'm going to sleep.

I've given my rationale for how I think and that's that.

Morrison just doesn't look- being 22, he might have some upside- just don't expect an all star...or a ROY.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Besides being pretty talented, I think Roy's ROY quest benefits from him being in an excellent situation of a team who needs a starting quality 2. He's the oldest guy with the prerequisite size and game. He'll get to get 30+ minutes a night even if he struggles, and minutes equal stats.
> 
> Last night Gay played more then Brandon, but he came off the bench and they went 3 OTs. He has more decent players at his size who will be competing with him for time. I think Rudy will probably do very well with his opprotunities but overall I doubt he'll get as many as Brandon.
> 
> STOMP


That's all true. I think Gay will get plenty of minutes with Gasol out, since almost by necessity they have to go small-ball (Jake Tsakalidis is their only true center, and he's not good). He was their 4th leading guy in minutes played that last game, in a game that was definitely close, so it's clear that Memphis isn't going to be afraid to put him out there. Still, I meant to imply before that out of the gate, Roy is the leader, with Gay in second, and they are both ahead of the pack. It's just one game of course (although we did get to at least see stats from the preseason), but I wouldn't be surprised to see it stay that way the whole year.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I don't know why Knight gets the kind of flack he does. He puts up great steal and assist numbers and rarely gets credity for what he does. Who cares if he shoots 40% and can't hit a 3... he's a playmaker.


He's a good PG, but he's very small to be playing starting SG. Felton is not tall either. It's what they do in Charlotte, but whichever of them tries to guard a natural 2 is truly playing out of position.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Charlotte vs. Memphis @ halftime:

Rudy Gay- 7 minutes, 0-1 FG, 0-1 3FG, 0 points

Adam Morrison- 12 minutes, 6-9 FG, 2-3 3FG, 16 points


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Charlotte vs. Memphis @ halftime:
> 
> Rudy Gay- 7 minutes, 0-1 FG, 0-1 3FG, 0 points
> 
> Adam Morrison- 12 minutes, 6-9 FG, 2-3 3FG, 16 points



You left out that Morrison has exactly the same amount of rebounds, assists, steals and blocks that you an I will have in the NBA tonight. 

Nice shooting night though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> You left out that Morrison has exactly the same amount of rebounds, assists, steals and blocks that you an I will have in the NBA tonight.
> 
> Nice shooting night though.


The only stat that really matters at the end of the night is points. Morrison gets his team *a lot* of them.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> The only stat that really matters at the end of the night is points. Morrison gets his team *a lot* of them.




Actually it's wins, and Morrison has none of them so far. 

All kidding aside Zags you can't honestly believe that points are the only thing that matters in the NBA. I realize to win you have to score more than the other team, but being broken down defensively all night puts pressure on other players and creates situations where they have to foul and the team loses them.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Actually it's wins, and Morrison has none of them so far.
> 
> All kidding aside Zags you can't honestly believe that points are the only thing that matters in the NBA. I realize to win you have to score more than the other team, but being broken down defensively all night puts pressure on other players and creates situations where they have to foul and the team loses them.


Have you been watching the game, or seen any of his games since he's been in the NBA? He hasn't been broken down defensively like you suggest.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Have you been watching the game, or seen any of his games since he's been in the NBA? He hasn't been broken down defensively like you suggest.




I've watched the entire game....as much as my kids will let me anyway, and he loses his man A LOT on defense. His teammates cover for him and get into bad defensive situations. The guy is a stud offensive player, but the rest of his game isn't there yet. Like I said in an earlier post, I hope he goes off for 30 every night until he plays Portland. He's easy to root for, but I'm not blinded by bias and he's not good defensively


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Have you been watching the game, or seen any of his games since he's been in the NBA? He hasn't been broken down defensively like you suggest.




I've watched the entire game....as much as my kids will let me anyway, and he loses his man A LOT on defense. His teammates cover for him and get into bad defensive situations. The guy is a stud offensive player, but the rest of his game isn't there yet. Like I said in an earlier post, I hope he goes off for 30 every night until he plays Portland. He's easy to root for, but I'm not blinded by bias and he's not good defensively 


He reminds me a lot of Kiki


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Obsession.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, I just saw Morrison tangle with his man under the basket. The guard popped out to the three point line and Morrison was about a minute behind him. The guard got off a set shot (but missed). I loved Morrison's three from really deep a minute ago. I like watching him alot. His scoring is translating well. I'd still rather have a team full of players with more developed all around games. His lack of rebounding would always concern me.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The only stat that really matters at the end of the night is points. Morrison gets his team *a lot* of them.


Yeah, that's about as inaccurate a statement as you can get.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Man Gay is an over rated defender, Jones was able to absolutely shut Morrison down


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Yeah, that's about as inaccurate a statement as you can get.


No, its not.

Have you ever seen a team win a game that got a lot of rebounds, a lot blocks, a lot of steals, but didn't score at all? Scoring more than your opponent is how you win a game.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

griz win the 4th quarter 36-13 and the game. morrison & gay non-factors in 2nd half.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> No, its not.
> 
> Have you ever seen a team win a game that got a lot of rebounds, a lot blocks, a lot of steals, but didn't score at all? Scoring more than your opponent is how you win a game.


You're right, scoring more is how you win the game, but that's an extremely simple minded way to look at it. Almost without exception the team that rebounds more is going to score more. And almost without exception the team that has more assists is going to score more. And almost without exception the team that plays better defense is going to score more. How long have you been watching basketball? Name me an all time NBA great that was a great scorer, but sucked at everything else. THERE AREN'T ANY!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> You're right, scoring more is how you win the game, but that's an extremely simple minded way to look at it. Almost without exception the team that rebounds more is going to score more. And almost without exception the team that has more assists is going to score more. And almost without exception the team that plays better defense is going to score more. How long have you been watching basketball? Name me an all time NBA great that was a great scorer, but sucked at everything else. THERE AREN'T ANY!


Alex English, Rolando Blackman, Kelly Tripuka, Reggie Miller, Tom Chambers, Bernard King....There's more, I could go on.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Alex English, Rolando Blackman, Kelly Tripuka, Reggie Miller, Tom Chambers, Bernard King....There's more, I could go on.


Alex English averaged 6 rebounds and 4 assists per game and he's not an all time great.
Rolando Blackman isn't an all time great.
Kelly Tripuka is not an all time great.
Tom Chambers averaged 6 rebounds per game and is not an all time great.
Bernard King averaged 6 rebounds per game and is not an all time great.
Reggie Miller only averaged 18 points a game. Big whoop!
Vince Carter averaged more points them all of those guys. I guess that makes him an all time great too...

You and I must have very different definitions of the term "all time great." Here you go 

*BUT GREAT JOB IGNORING MY ENTIRE POST!!!*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Alex English averaged 6 rebounds and 4 assists per game and he's not an all time great.
> Rolando Blackman isn't an all time great.
> Kelly Tripuka is not an all time great.
> Tom Chambers averaged 6 rebounds per game and is not an all time great.
> ...


Half the players on that 50 greatest list you or I never saw play. So how could we know what they were doing.

I didn't know all-time great meant 50 greatest players. You didn't give any details of how broad "all-time" great was...

Reggie Miller would be considered an all-time great player whether you like it or not.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Alex English, Rolando Blackman, Kelly Tripuka, Reggie Miller, Tom Chambers, Bernard King....There's more, I could go on.


How many championships did those great players have?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> How many championships did those great players have?


A championship is the only indication of a great player?

Karl Malone, John Stockton and Patrick Ewing weren't great players?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Reggie Miller would be considered an all-time great player whether you like it or not.


And it netted him the same number of championships as I won in my zero game NBA career.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> A championship is the only indication of a great player?
> 
> Karl Malone, John Stockton and Patrick Ewing weren't great players?


They did more than score.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> And it netted him the same number of championships as I won in my zero game NBA career.


He was a great player.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

21 pts on 8-15 shooting, 0 reb and 1 assist. At least he's finding his shooting stroke. Hopefully, this is what Charlotte expected when the drafted him - scoring and nothing else. I still think Morison will end up as the highest scoring rookie, but Roy will win ROY for his superior all-around game.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Have you ever seen a team win a game that got a lot of rebounds, a lot blocks, a lot of steals, but didn't score at all?


As there has never been such a case (a team that didn't score at all) in the entire history of the NBA, this is a non-argument.



zagsfan20 said:


> Scoring more than your opponent is how you win a game.


Yes, and limiting your opponents scoring by playing defense, controlling the boards and limiting your own turnovers are all ways to limit your opponents scoring so you can win - even if you don't score a lot, you just have to score one more point than them. If a player scores 28 points, but does nothing else (no assists, no rebounds, no steals, no blocks) and the man he's guarding scores 30 points, is said player helping his team or hurting them?

Yes, you need to score to win, but you need to do other things as well. There is a reason the cliche' "rebounding and defense wins championships" exists - it's true. If you're a poor rebounding team and play no defense you won't win a championship, even if you have a roster full of great scorers.

BNM


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> As there has never been such a case (a team that didn't score at all) in the entire history of the NBA, this is a non-argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great, another member of the factanista.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> As there has never been such a case (a team that didn't score at all) in the entire history of the NBA, this is a non-argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morrison has been playing pretty good defense. He's not giving up more points defensively than his opponent.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison has been playing pretty good defense. He's not giving up more points defensively than his opponent.


I didn't mention Morrison in my post. I was just pointing out the error in your assertion that the only thing that matters is scoring.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison has been playing pretty good defense. He's not giving up more points defensively than his opponent.




It's because the Bobcats play a match up zone. They hide Morrison on defense, you can see whereever he is on the defensive rotation is where the offense attacks from. Not a jab at him, just an observation.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah the cats have completely altered their defensive schemes to accomodate him.Last year they were extremely agressive in going to steals since this is a strength of Knight,Felton and Wallace...they did a lot of trapping and never played zone for any length of time.Now they are exclusively playing zone whenever Morrison is in the game.He gets lost if he has to follow someone around.His effort is okay,but he's obviously never put any effort into learning how to play defense.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> Alex English, Rolando Blackman, Kelly Tripuka, Reggie Miller, Tom Chambers, Bernard King...


English > Blackman


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejack said:


> English > Blackman



hey, no need to bring race into this...



:angel:


----------

